# coyote/fox tips



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been seeing fox dens in my sand hills but when I set traps at the entrance but the fox is digging up my traps and I'm getting mad:******: 
and then I go to my pond and coyote tracks are all over the bank and I have 
never made a coyote set before! can you give me any tips?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

If there digging up your traps one of two things are happening, they can either smell your trap or the trap isn't bedded properly. You need to at least dye your traps and be sure that they are not exposed to any foreign odors. Handle them with either rubber or cotton gloves. The gloves that you use to handle your traps should only be used for this one purpose, do not use them to handle lure, bait or anything else.
Bed the trap so that when you push on four sides of the trap it will not rock, if it rocks any little bit bed the trap again until it doesn't rock at all. This skill requires a lot of practice so I would advise that you go out and practice this until you become proficient at it. Fox for the most part are not hard to catch, if you can master these two things you will be successful.

Good Luck, Pat


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

can i just put a 220 at the entrance and still get a good pelt


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

ck, I have never tried to trap a den entrance. For the most part fox have left the den and probable won't return until bad weather or pup rearing brings them back, be sure your dealing with a fox. If so I would suggest that you move away from the den and put in a simple dirt hole set. If your clean and bed the trap solid, you'll catch it. If your set on the 220 in the den entrance be sure that there is no possibility of catching a domestic pet in the trap. There are no mulligans with a body grip trap. I'd also check your state laws, it may be illegal to set a trap in the entrance of a den.


----------

